# question need a little help



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

I am going to.boracay this sept with my gf. Here's the question I going to ask her to marry me does anyone know a nice romantic place there
Thanks Bob

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

What's your budget, and what appeals to you?

Having spent a week there, I can only offer this...

Boracay Resort | Boracay Luxury Resort | Shangri-La's Boracay Resort & Spa

Very, very nice by western standards but unfortunately western pricing also.

Oh... and congrats on your pending nuptials! :clap2:


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

I am a bit biased because my filipina wife and I always stay at Friday's where she was assistant general manager there before we got married.

You dine directly on the white sand beach and enjoy the best sunset anywhere, fantastic food and a great show.

here is the link to the resort


http://fridaysboracay.com/

tripadvisor comments

http://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Hotel...Reviews-Friday_s_Boracay-Boracay_Visayas.html


----------



## oldretiredguy (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, you could always assume she is like the majority of filipinas that doesn't know how to swim. Carry her out to water about 6 feet deep. Pop the question, if she says no, drop her and walk back.
Just joking.....you don't need to drop her, just let go gently.....Then if you want to guarantee success with the question, when half way out, tell her the plan...A moonlight swim is always romantic..heheh


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know about the swimming part....back in the 80s the only way to my wife's town was by boat and about a mile out on the way in all the kids would dive in and swim the rest of the way, amazed me every time.


----------

